

My Ultimate To-Do List Hack  - andrewbryk
http://andrewbryk.tumblr.com/post/48697409366/my-ultimate-to-do-list-hack#.UXarAyspYhM

======
vog
Despite its exorbitantly hyperbolical title, the article contains an important
advice:

Having a DONE list in addition to your TODO list is a good way to stay
motivated.

I'm using Emacs / Orgmode for my TODO list, and instead of removing
accomplished TODO items from the list, I mark them as DONE (shift+rightarrow).
That way, it is a lot more fun (and also more informative) to look at my TODO
list.

